# Another Day another Kanji



## da_mich* (Jan 5, 2021)

Hello,
i bought a unkown nakiri knife for a restoration. Does anybody here know it? Thanks





Kind Regards,
Michael


----------



## KenHash (Jan 5, 2021)

First two characters look like Asakawa 浅川
Can't be sure of next two from that photo
ends with Saku 作


----------

